# Get a door handleset without deadbolt



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Just went looking for replacement door handles for a door. Existing one is a handleset combo with deadbolt.

I notice that handlesets appear to be sold as a set with the deadbolt. Is there anywhere one can find just the door handle part or the handleset without the deadbolt?

I guess it makes sense they come in a set, but perhaps one could have a deadbolt in good condition and not need to replace it, just the handle part. And there's also the frugal factor, as it could also be potentially cheaper to just get the parts separately. I know deadbolts can be gotten cheap.

I guess one can also easily swap out the door knob or perhaps lever of the handleset that's in the interior of the door but doesn't look like one can easily swap out the front of the handle on the exterior door side w/o replacing the whole handleset.

FYI, this is what I mean by handleset, though I have managed to find some cheap ones on Amazon so far to negate trying to find the handle only w/o deadbolt.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BA53Y8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=hi&psc=1


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You might be able to find a return that is cheap or could try a door supplier in your area for a scratch and dent type deal.


----------

